# How do you make programs start on reboot but without loggin in?



## dmikester1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Our servers get rebooted every third Thursdays for updates. Backup Exec is supposed to start running every night, but it doesn't after the server reboots so I have to manually start it the next day. Is there a way to start the program after a reboot even though it is not logged into Windows? This is Server 2003.
Thank you.
Mike


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you are letting your servers reboot unattended that is a much greater concern that Backup Exec not starting.

That being said Backup Exec uses services like everything else. I believe it also uses a local login to authenticate the service, make sure the admin username and passwords is correct in the service.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

You could create a scheduled task to run "back-up exec.exe" at a specific time, say, an hour before back-up commences?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Backup Exec is supposed to be running as a service with the correct permissions. It normally installs as a service, but it doesn't always set itself up to start automatically. Check your services list nd see what it is set to.


----------

